# جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية..تحديث الرابط...



## المسلم84 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته..

أعتذر عن الخطا الذي حصل في الموضوع السابق لجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية (عطل الرابط)..:57::57:

ولقد قمت بتحميل كتيب الصيانة مرة أخرى...

هــــــنـــــــا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....


----------



## الالكتروني (5 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل


جزاك الله خيررااااا


----------



## سمير طايع (7 مارس 2009)

شكراً يا باشمهندس على تحديث الرابط
انا عملت له down load وشغال تمام
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ghost_adel (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الجميل


----------



## مهموم اليمن (6 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله 
مرة اخرى الرابط لا يعمل لماذا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المسلم84 (7 أبريل 2009)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> بسم الله
> مرة اخرى الرابط لا يعمل لماذا؟؟؟؟؟





السلام عليكم 
أخوي الرابط شغال 100%
حاول مرة ثانية,اكيد العطل من عندك...


----------



## مهموم اليمن (7 أبريل 2009)

الاخ/ المسلم..........................
عند تركيب جهاز الاتراساوند نسيت تركيب البروب ... هل يمكن تركيبه بعد تشغيل الجهاز وتوصيله بالكهرباء ؟؟ كيف يمكن معرفة ان البروب تالف؟؟؟؟ ماهى الاحتياطات الازم توافرها اثناء التشغيل ؟؟؟؟ هل توجد فروقات تقنية بين جهاز الفليبس التراساوند وجهاز titan ultrasound sonosite USA
ارجوا افادتى فى هذا الجانب؟؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحي صيد (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elbarsi (2 يونيو 2009)

احيك على المجهود الكبير مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (17 أغسطس 2009)

لكل طلاب الهندسة الطبية في دمشق هناك بعض المقالات التي تم فيها الاستفادة من مراجع عدة موجودة على الروابط التالية : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Ultrasound_Activity.htm
http://www.om-sy.com/FREQUENCY%20RESPONSE%20OF%20TRANSDUCERS.htm

وهناك العديد من المقالات وطرق القياس مثل : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Measurment.htm
لقياسات التوليد 
و
http://www.om-sy.com/4D.htm
للتصوير رباعي الابعاد 

وهناك دورات لمن أراد عن المرنان و الايكو في دمشق ...
http://www.om-sy.com/Course.htm


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير و رحم الله والدينا و والديك


----------



## هنا بابل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودك القيمة جاري التحميل
شكرا مره ثانية


----------



## makmedical (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جاري التحميلوجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## esamemara (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على تحديث الرابط
انا عملت له down load وشغال تمام
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dreamer boy (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ياالغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالي


----------



## MONEM19000 (24 يوليو 2010)

أريد معرفة كيفية أختيار الفانتوم لأختبار البروبات الخاصة بأجهزة الموجات الصوتية وماهى طريقة القياس الصحيحة بأستخدام الفانتوم وشكرا وهل يوجد كتاب عن الفانتوم وطريقة عمل الأختبارات على البروبات


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks


----------



## e.berakdar (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءرجب (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيناريو (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك عنا الف خير 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## الارقم امير (1 أغسطس 2011)

*الحماية من الحرائق*

:73:انها اختبار لاسطوانات الغاز وهى ممكن ان تعالج وتحول الى الغازات الطبية للمحافظ عليها 

سوف يكون هنالك ملف فيديو لضيق الوقت لم يحمل عن قريب 
انشاء الله


----------



## drali (2 أغسطس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

